# Registration of a company in Italy



## Martynas_St (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello,

I am E.U. citizen and would like to register a company (s.r.l.) in Italy.The problem is - I do not speak Italian, came here just few months ago. Maybe someone could recommend English or German speaking person who could help to register a company. I am ready to pay for those services. I live in Bologna but could come to Milan or any othe city in the north if needed. 

Thank you.

Martynas


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

At least you need a commercialista, I founded a SRL a few years before (also I did not speak much Italian but German and English), it is not very difficult. But I and also my commercialista are living near Pescara. If it can be a solution for you contact me in private....


----------

